# Not thanking people



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

So you have a question, so you post it on a website (such as this one). So some kind soul takes time to type out a reply to share the benefit of their experience and foster the community spirit within the web population. So you read / take heed / ignore the advice, and do you post a reply to thank said person? No, you don't, becuase you're a rude fuck.

Thanks in advance for your replies ;-)


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks for that.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Many thanks ...........point taken Thanks and thanks again. Thanks :


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I thank you ;D


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Holding the door open for someone, and then they don't thank you.
Now THAT pisses me off.
Ignorant bastards.
Next time I'll slam the door in their fucking face 

Rogue


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> So you have a question, so you post it on a website (such as this one). So some kind soul takes time to type out a reply to share the benefit of their experience and foster the community spirit within the web population. So you read / take heed / ignore the advice, and do you post a reply to thank said person? No, you don't, becuase you're a rude fuck.
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies ;-)


I know. I know. I know. :


----------



## sno (Jul 2, 2003)

...........and once again...........

I THANK YOU..........

Sno...
( I know he isn't refering to me...)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Letting drivers through on the opposite side of the road when a car is parked on their side of the road and they do not thank you ! Now that seriously Pee's me off and when they pass my car with me in the drivers seat I give them a right filthy look !! Ignorant pigs


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

> Holding the door open for someone, and then they don't thank you.
> Now THAT pisses me off.
> Ignorant bastards.
> Next time I'll slam the door in their fucking face Â
> ...


thats where you say - no problem, can i be of any more service... and as they reply -walk away.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

> Letting drivers through on the opposite side of the road when a car is parked on their side of the road and they do not thank you ! Â Now that seriously Pee's me off and when they pass my car with me in the drivers seat I give them a right filthy look !! Ignorant pigs Â


You beat me to it ^Abi^ - Who the hell do they think they are 

.....Oh, and Thank You


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have to admit that British love the word "thanks". It is meant to be polite to use it but as it is used so much, it has lost its true meaning.

It is like you say good morning to people...very common but only in Britain.

So you pay at your supermarket and they cashier tells you thank you when you give the money and thank you when they give you the change...but don't think that they really mean it as it is so common.

I don't expect thank you on anything I post here. I taught you the secrets of anal sex but nobody said thank you! But didn't expect this anyway. I help people because I like enriching your lives and sharing my multicultural skills with you. It is all good fun.

Thanks for fucking listening! ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I have a real bad habit of saying 'your welcome' when I get thanked ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

And I really hate that you have to thank the bus driver when you get off...why? He is doing his job and you paid a fair, so it wasn't for free.

Do you also put "thank you" post its when you leave your shopping trolley for the guy that collects them?


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

the americans where i work all say "sure" after you say Thanks.

i started doing it! ARRRGHH!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

"If I am actually within talking distance of someone 
that I've done something for (holding open doors, keeping the lift etc) and they say nothing, I turn to them as the go past and say:

That's OK - don't mention it. Oh, you didn't"

Normally gets them mumbling something.

As for in shops and the like, I used to work in a shop, I was polite. I hate it when you get to the tills and the people are either on the phone or talking to another mate in the shop. Or they ring the stuff up and don't even bother to tell you how much it is. It boils my piss.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I sometimes shout out thank you to the postman :-X


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

And the window cleaner gets a real loud Thank you


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hubby gets other things in appreciation : ;D. ....


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> Hubby gets other things in appreciation Â : Â ;D. ....


His turn with the dishes?


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

> And the window cleaner gets a real loud Thank you Â


is that all the window cleaner gets.. you could at least give him a flash!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> I don't expect thank you on anything I post here. I taught you the secrets of anal sex but nobody said thank you! But didn't expect this anyway. I help people because I like enriching your lives and sharing my multicultural skills with you. It is all good fun.


Cheers, Lord V ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh and I forgot to mention *grin*..wait for it..... the personal fitness trainer he gets a very wawzeeee polite thank you and a slap on 'is azz' ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Oh and I forgot to mention *grin*..wait for it..... the personal fitness trainer he gets a very wawzeeee polite thank you and a slap on 'is azz' Â ;D


And what does he give you in return?  : 8)  ;D


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

One that pisses me off is 'selective' thank-you's.

People who will say thank-you to their freinds but then not say it to shop assistants etc.

A kind of snobbery - tossers - say it to all or not at all - you are either well mannered or you are not.

Thanks all!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> is that all the window cleaner gets.. you could at least give him a flash!


............or one. ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> the americans where i work all say "sure" after you say Thanks.
> 
> i started doing it! ARRRGHH!


Great fun!! He realised how much you love saying thank you and he is having the last laugh! ;D ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

> ............or one. ;D


He does get one .... a cuppa tea and I get one back in return too... a thank you ;D


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> One that pisses me off is 'selective' thank-you's.
> 
> People who will say thank-you to their freinds but then not say it to shop assistants etc. Â
> 
> ...


I have to agree. It's despicable if you aren't pleasant to anyone who is pleasant to you. Paid or not. Nobody who has the money to buy any kind of TT should be rude to a shop employee. They work hard for little money and should be given the respect they deserve.

Oh christ, listen to Mr magnanimous...... :


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I say thank you too much and more so in shops I think that is how people remember you by being a nice polite person . Makes you a more valued customer. 
P's & Q's cost nothing . Politeness and dinner table manners are a must in our household [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Thanks people!!!!

And i would also like to apologize for my late posting.

Thank you for reading


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I have to agree. It's despicable if you aren't pleasant to anyone who is pleasant to you. Paid or not. Nobody who has the money to buy any kind of TT should be rude to a shop employee. They work hard for little money and should be given the respect they deserve.
> 
> Oh christ, listen to Mr magnanimous...... :


Burger and fries please.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

> Burger and fries please.


In or out?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I was at the supermarket a couple of nights ago, there was a really snobbish woman infront of me, three kids in thier mid-teens. There was quite a big queue at the till, and she made the poor cashier do all the packing, she just stood around looking impatient and the lazy spoilt bastards did nothing to help either..

.. and to top it all off, when she came to pay, she offered no more than one word answers, 'would you like cashback? No.' 'Saving your vouchers? Yes.'

She pissed me off so much that when my turn came, she was still faffing around with her Loius Vuitton(sp) handbag, the cashier asked if I needed a hand packing I said very loudly, 'No thanks, some of us can help you out and do our own packing!'

I know that that is part of their job, but this woman treated her like the lowest of the low.. no need - bitch.

M.


----------

